# Salvation - CBS



## REBerg (May 15, 2017)

Samson is coming!


----------



## ctg (May 16, 2017)

REBerg said:


> Samson is coming!



Well, this is interesting because I think they're showing both beginning and the end in the trailer. Or than Earth is going to be saved by aliens/angels/time-travellers/secret agents. Still I think it's going to be a good one to follow over the summer.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 16, 2017)

*1.01 Pilot*
Not sure about this summer "suspense thriller" series. The characters and the science are engaging, but the plot is questionable.


Spoiler



An "extinction event" asteroid nicknamed Samson will hit Earth in 186 days.
The U.S. government is aware of it, has been unable to come up with a solution, yet absolutely does not want the public to know what's coming. In fact, the Pentagon, put in charge of the anti-asteroid project, appears to be killing anyone who learns the truth.
Does preventing a worldwide panic justify murdering innocent people? Will the plucky team formed to save the planet on its own beat the government and Samson?
Seems like a conflict stretch to me.


----------



## ctg (Jul 16, 2017)

REBerg said:


> the plot is questionable.



I watched it last week and I completely forgot about this thread. Maybe because it just wasn't on my attention as I was pretty busy being a nurse bear. And yes, before you make any conclusions I admit that I'm not always mechanised spider but quite often I prefer to called as a bear. Nevertheless, I liked the pilot so much that I'm going to watch the next episode just because you'll get colonisation and apocalypse porn at same time in one program.  



Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Seems like a conflict stretch to me.



If you've seen the infamous movie 2012 you can recognise same settings. I understand that to many people this sort of governmental manipulation seems pretty thin. They would tell us, right? I don't believe so. I think the elite would try to wash their hands from us with those sort of event. It's just I don't think they would survive in the nuclear bunkers four years for the skies to clear up. Or have enough of resources once the nuclear winters goes away to restart the civilisation. 

How they got into this was thin and you could throw whole kitchen into that plot hole, but now that it's established that doom pr0n in on the menu, why to hide it. This series is going to be much more about the colonisation effort than the apocalyptic event, because 186 days is a fixed period and if they're going to keep up with the pace, major time jumps has to happen. 

They could also slow it down and throw in the politics around the salvation project. Or show how they're building the arc vessels. I strongly believe there's going to be a limited number of them that get off the rock before the Samson hits Earth's atmosphere.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 17, 2017)

I saw the trailer, but then I missed the first episode. I hope I can see the next one. *sigh*


----------



## Rodders (Jul 17, 2017)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## apocalypsegal (Jul 17, 2017)

Alexa, sometimes the stations repeat episodes on the weekend, or like on Friday nights. I checked through Direct TV, and I'm not seeing anything, but a web search might turn something up.

I thought it started out okay. I try not to expect too much, because I end up being disappointed:  either the show doesn't hold up, or it gets cancelled.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi apocalypseqal and welcome to the Chrons ! 

Not all the stations do that. I'll catch up the story with the next episode and see if it's really interesting. As you said, some series don't survive after the first season. Like *Emerald City* which will end this week after only 10 episodes.


----------



## ctg (Jul 27, 2017)

I have seen three episodes so far and I have to say I like it, because it looks and acts like a summer catastrophe adventure. What is surprising that in the same time it somehow managed to be unpredictable. Although the science isn't as amazing as what you'll see in the Expanse, it isn't wrapped in complete fantasy as the steps to stop the killer rock are logical and make scientific sense. 

Salvation however lacks to lure for the viewer to want to visit this world. Instead whole thing is at least to me somewhat repulsive. Especially the Authorities activities, which only prove that to them the common people doesn't mean a thing. They are just tax-money makers. 

If you remove that from the picture and accept the narrative, you will see Murphy's infamous law in the action. Everything that can go wrong, will go wrong ... spectacularly.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 6, 2017)

This is turning out to be more action drama than sci-fi, but it's holding my interest.
I think it's supposed to run for 13 episodes. I'll keep watching.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 22, 2017)

Promising finale cliffhanger, but ... Will 'Salvation' Return For Season 2? The World Might End, But Will The Show?


----------



## svalbard (Oct 9, 2017)

I really enjoyed this series and hope it gets a second season. 

Not a lot going on in the acting and plot but it was engaging in a popcorn type of way.


----------



## REBerg (May 25, 2018)

Season 2 starts Monday, Jun 25


----------



## REBerg (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't know if anyone else is watching this. I question why I remain among viewers..



Spoiler



_Salvation_ is so filled with political and personal drama that the asteroid threatening to end all life on Earth now barely gets a nod in each episode.
I am again compelled to watch next week -- just to see if poor, brain-washed Jillian survives drinking the Kool-Aid in what appears to be a suicide cult. The cult leader looked so familiar that I had to so a little reseach.
Turns out, he is Luke Arnold, the Australian actor who played Long John Silver in_ Black Sails._ Seems appropriate,


----------



## ctg (Aug 22, 2018)

REBerg said:


> I question why I remain among viewers..



I have been saving it in the storage for later. I stopped watching it after third episode and them continuing mainly on Earth instead of dealing with the crisis coming from space. Why they call it Salvation I don't know.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 22, 2018)

I was hoping that people would be on the ship this season even if it didn't launch right away.  The political drama was beginning to overwhelm.  I also hate it when loyalties start changing almost to fast to keep up with.  That's why I have 3 episodes sitting on my DVR waiting to be watched.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 18, 2018)

*02.13 Get Ready*

*


*​It took two full seasons, but Samson, the Asteroid, has finally arrived! I didn't see the final twist (likely, considering thelow ratings) coming.


Spoiler: Season (Series?) Finale



I wondered where the show was going when they started theorizing that Samson might miss the Earth. Two years of desperation, and the asteroid just whizzes by?
No, in the last few minutes, Sampson enters the atmosphere, brakes and hovers. Ah! So that's why the asteroid appeared to dodge the rail gun potshots taken at it as approached.
Sampson seems to be intelligently guided, which apparently makes it a spacecraft. If_ Salvation_ were to beat the odds and return next summer, I am guessing that the visitors will have questionable motives, raising a whole new mix of political and personal strife for Earthlings.
Aliens, go home!


----------



## ctg (Sep 18, 2018)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Aliens, go home!



I cannot believe they went to alien thing after every drama they threw into this show. Are they going to provide salvation to the poor humanity? Maybe they'll give the american's cloned trump and turn the show to a complete comedy.


----------

